# East Wind Chinese Tractor DFS454 Review



## gotdone (Jul 27, 2015)

Would like to shout out to any East Wind Chinese tractor owners? Who have also purchased from Midway Sales here in melbourne, australia? Please tell me there is light at the end of this tunnel. Nightmare of a tractor, wishing I never bought it, nothing but trouble since day dot - cna anybody else shed some light on their experience? find that warranty isnt really worth the paper its written on - and to date, spent over $6,000 on repairs that should never have happened in the first place. hydraulic system constantly leaking and blowing. rams been replaced 3 times. o-rings and seals complete overhaul. rust under the paint work after the first month...the list goes on my fingers would get sore.

Starting to feel like ive got done. i thought i was doing the right thing buy getting a cheap chinese tractor, but the east wind seriously has not lived to my expectations and i dont know what i can do? i feel like this tractor is gonna cost me 30k in repairs in the next 5 years. a clutch replacement is next on my list, and thats gonna hit me about 2-3k already been getting quotes. at my wits end!!


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a cheap Chinese tractor (name?) that is (was?) being sold by the tractor supply stores around here. Same story. They aren't worth taking home if they gave them away.

My Brother-in-law had our neighbors tractor in his shop every time the neighbor tried to use it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't be sure, but this doesn't seem like the first time this exact same scenario has been played out here, and on other forums for that matter.
Perhaps a little consultation with a solicitor will give you an idea of what recourse you and the many others may or may not have. Good luck


----------

